# What is the last walk/run you went on?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

I walked my dog on Sunday.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I walked my dog on Tuesday.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

A few days ago I walked all the way to Carlton, probably a few kilometres - I'd been very bored and I needed to get out and have breakfast at my favourite restaurant. Was going to get a tram but I ended up just walking.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

With dog, I walked 1 mile and ran 4.3 miles today.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> With dog, I walked 1 mile *and ran 4.3 miles *today.


That's incredible.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

harrison said:


> That's incredible.


Thanks. Hehe, lots of walking in-between to be fair.


----------



## johnfred01 (Feb 28, 2021)

I walked to go send a letter


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> Thanks. Hehe, lots of walking in-between to be fair.


Still very impressive - if I tried to run or walk that far there'd probably be lots of passing out in-between.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked about 2.7 miles / 4.5 km today.

Saw this on my walk.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Can't really run due to lung damage, but walk the dog twice a day...


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 3.3km and ran 7.5km yesterday.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 5.5k the day before yesterday. 

Walked 8.6k yesterday.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> Walked about 2.7 miles / 4.5 km today.
> 
> Saw this on my walk.


Very pretty - but those distances are getting a bit scary now.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

harrison said:


> Very pretty - but those distances are getting a bit scary now.


Those walks usually take me more than an hour, so not so much in that regard :lol . Usually the only thing that relaxes me nowadays, which is rather unproductive.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> Those walks usually take me more than an hour, so not so much in that regard :lol . Usually the only thing that relaxes me nowadays, which is rather unproductive.


Yeah, I can relate to that actually. I used to do it back up in Bali - you could walk for miles on those beaches. Nice to do early in the morning before it gets too hot. Very good for you.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 1.1k today. Just walked across the street to grab a burrito for dinner and back.


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

Last week they scaled back the restrictions, so I was finally able to leave my municipality and do things. I went for a walk in the woods with two of my friends last Friday, but before that, I hadn't done any exercise in over a month. I just bought a treadmill, so I'm hoping to get at least one hour of exercise every day even though I'm snowed under with work.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

today


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

today
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I walked about 7.5k today.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked approx 1.7k and ran 8.7k.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked about 6k yesterday.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Walked about 5 miles in 90 minutes today. With an audiobook and podcasts to listen to, the time passed quickly.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 2.5k. Ran 6.5k. Approx.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 4.8k.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 2.5k
Ran 9.5k


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> Walked 2.5k
> *Ran 9.5k*


Holy Mary! :O

I walked one block up to the Children's Hospital (in my nice new Nikes - just thought I'd throw that in), and then got on the tram.

I walked around the city quite a bit too though.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 8.7k



harrison said:


> Holy Mary! :O
> 
> I walked one block up to the Children's Hospital (in my nice new Nikes - just thought I'd throw that in), and then got on the tram.
> 
> I walked around the city quite a bit too though.


Yeah I just kept going and going. :lol Unlike back then, this is starting to tire me now.

It's nice and motivating to walk knowing you have new shoes to try to break them in.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Walked home from work like normal


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> Walked 8.7k
> 
> Yeah I just kept going and going. :lol Unlike back then, this is starting to tire me now.
> 
> It's nice and motivating to walk knowing you have new shoes to try to break them in.


Yeah, these Nikes are amazing! It feels like you've got a rubber cushion under your feet as you're walking. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

harrison said:


> Yeah, these Nikes are amazing! It feels like you've got a rubber cushion under your feet as you're walking. Definitely worth the money.


I love the cushioned sole designs for shoes too. I like the reebok ones a lot when that design first came out. And it got hyped up a lot with pop culture with the Adidas ones.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 7.5k yesterday.
Walked 7.5k today.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 4.2k and Ran 9.5k today.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 2.3k and ran 7.2k today.


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

I'd like to go out for a walk tomorrow if I'm up to it and it's nice enough out there


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Walked 6.5 miles yesterday. Today we're under a thunderstorm and tornado watch so no walking for me today, might do some yoga instead.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

I ran 2 days ago. Wanted to go today, but it's not happening.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked back and forth to my mailbox twice yesterday in my slippers. 

Walked 4.6k today.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 4.2k and Ran 8.7k today.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Got in 13,000 steps (about six miles I think) before another storm system rolls in this evening.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 0.5k and ran 8.1k.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 6.1k today.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 6k today.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 3.5k and ran 9.4k today.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Walked 4 miles. I wish I could take up running but every time I've tried I get joint pain.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 4.5k today. Includes distance of walking around the grocery store aisles for nearly an hour.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Two mile walk today, didn't quite get my 10,000 steps.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

5 mile walk. Got caught in the rain but it blew over after a few minutes.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 9k yesterday.
Walked 6k today.


----------



## ash_fitness365 (Apr 11, 2021)

Reecedouglas1 said:


> I walked my dog on Sunday.


It was earlier today as I went on a little hike with my dog Simba.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Did 3 miles today. I would like to start doing 6-7 miles a day, but tomorrow I'll be driving out of town for a COVID vaccine and Tuesday I have a job interview, so it may have to wait until Wednesday.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Ran 3.7 miles today. 



shyshisho said:


> but tomorrow I'll be driving out of town for a COVID vaccine and Tuesday I have a job interview, so it may have to wait until Wednesday.


I hope you don't have too bad of side effects the next day then.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 4.6 miles today. I pet that friendly clingy white and black spotted neighborhood cat again today on our walk.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Got in about 14,000 steps today, maybe 6 miles or so. Listened to a chapter of "Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire" as well as some podcasts.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I walked 4.7 miles yesterday.
I walked 4.4 miles today.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

2 mile walk today, perfect weather.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

According to my pedometer I walked over 3 miles today. I started earlier with just a walk around the block with my wife, which was nice. After she left, I grabbed my phone and put in some earbuds and hit the sidewalks around town and walked for about an hour. There is a lot of traffic, which is kind of annoying but I can filter it out while listening to a few songs over pandora.

Yesterday I was walking around the forests in a park, it was really nice and quiet. I love getting away from it all and just appreciating wildlife.

I've been walking about 3 miles a day for the past couple of weeks, sometimes more. I am trying to get rid of the winter fat I had accumulated for the past few months, so far I am down about 12 pounds.

Lately, I've been looking at electric bikes. The park I was talking about earlier, is 14 miles from my house and there is this really cool paved trail that leads right to it which is specifically made for biking. It actually goes on for miles and miles, and a lot of it is shaded by forests. 14 miles is a bit of a distance for my regular bike, especially with hills and Floridian wind, but with an ebike it would be more so doable through pedal assist on the hills and for when facing into the wind.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Ran 5.1 miles today.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Lately, I've been looking at electric bikes. The park I was talking about earlier, is 14 miles from my house and there is this really cool paved trail that leads right to it which is specifically made for biking. It actually goes on for miles and miles, and a lot of it is shaded by forests. 14 miles is a bit of a distance for my regular bike, especially with hills and Floridian wind, but with an ebike it would be more so doable through pedal assist on the hills and for when facing into the wind.


The two times I rode an electric bike, they were surprisingly comfortable and so smooth to ride. I've always thought they were going to be quite heavy for me. But nope. The wider wheels I think also helps a lot with the balancing which takes away a lot of the strain from riding. I think I would've wanted one as well if I didn't already bought an electric scooter. And they were also surprisingly not as expensive as I thought they would be. I've seen lots of used ones being sold for under $1000 in the local bike shops here.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 3.7 miles today.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

7 mile walk this afternoon. It's warming up so I might need to start in the mornings pretty soon.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 2.8 miles and ran 3.9 miles today.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yesterday - Walked 5 miles.
Today - Walked 2.5 miles and ran 2.5 miles.


----------



## umprince9 (Nov 5, 2012)

11 days ago. I went on a very short run with my daughter. I should try going for a run tomorrow. Time will tell.


----------



## umprince9 (Nov 5, 2012)

Today. I forced myself out for a half hour walk/run. It was rainy out, but it felt really good. It was good to get out of my box.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

3.5 mile walk yesterday, spent it listening to a new audiobook after finishing Harry Potter 4 (which was good but at 20 hours a bit long).


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I've been doing the 3-12-30 thing.

Last time my folks were up they brought their old treadmill (It's 15 years old) and they got it on sale back in the day because it's in mph! (Erm...they were using it as a wood rack!) on said treadmill setting 3 is 3 mph! 12% grade doesn't hypothetically change nor does 30 minutes! I want to get a decal made to plaster on my adopted treadmill that reads "Sufferfest 9000*™*"

...Tomorrow is day 6...


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

3 mile walk this afternoon.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked 1.8 miles on monday. 
Ran 4 miles on tueday
Walked to my mailbox, and 3X to my parked car a block down, yesterday.


----------



## Black jesus (May 14, 2021)

Walked 5km yesterday 🤕


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Walked to the pharmacy


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked across the street to the strip mall to get a breakfast burrito for lunch.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Walked 3 miles today


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Ran 5 miles yesterday.
Walked 5 miles the day before.
Walked 5 miles the day before.
Ran 5 miles the day before.
Hiked 6 miles the day before.

Walked 50 feet to the mailbox and back today. Will likely walk another 10 feet outside to pick up some🐕 💩


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Ran about 6 miles and walked about 1 mile today. 
Walked about 6.5 miles on Friday. 
Ran about 3.5 miles on Thursday.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I went for a walk last night. I try to walk every day, just up and down my street twice, which is pretty long. But with the time change now, it's difficult outside of the weekends when I don't work. I'd like to start running on the treadmill again.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Ran 4 miles today.

I ran past a little road construction area where they're fixing some underground pipes, and the handful of workers there all kind of stopped a bit at what they're doing and stared at me as I ran past. It was weird.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

I wslked around 6 miles on Sunday and felt pretty good afterwards. I wish I had time to do that more often.


----------

